
Wordpress 4.0 - franze
http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_4.0
======
igravious
The commenters here bitching about how crap Wordpress is (dev-wise) could only
dream about having a product even a hundredth as popular Wordpress.

I know this is a kind of shitty riposte but if you don't like the code-base or
some feature it is open-source you know. (I say this in the full knowledge
that I hate this come-back but for a project of Wordpress's popularity I think
that it's valid enough.)

I have to deal with a lot of non-techies who want to get stuff online and
nearly all of them gravitate towards Wordpress. It's a dead simple model, the
admin UI is uncomplicated and it's pretty ubiquitous. How it got to be
ubiquitous is another question, of course.

Full disclosure: I use it myself even though I could conceivably hand-roll my
own blog if I absolutely had to, but why should I when it does what I need
which is post a missive or two that know one will ever read.

Congrats on the Four Oh I say, long live our PHP blogging engine overlords.

~~~
x0x0
The bitching is because I have to support their crap. Along with the wordpress
security hole of the day lottery, I have to deal with php (and it's cruft and
security holes), plus wordpress constantly spamming you with "new version"
with zero indication of whether it's just another code dump likely to break
plugins or if it fixes zero days, yet still likely to break plugins.

Happiness skyrocketed with octopress.

edit: competent devs would issue long term releases with only security fixes
backported. As it is, getting a set of plugins plus a theme working is fine,
but it then requires ongoing maintenance because wordpress constantly
internally churns and breakage regularly occurs, partly due to their
apparently ill-specced internal api. I presume they don't do this either
because of lack of engineering ability or because they want to drive people to
their hosted product. Either way, it's not a good product.

~~~
mindctrl-org
You can legitimately argue about the legacy code base, but the bit about
regular breakage is total bullshit.

~~~
x0x0
Nope, it's my experience (and a brief google will tell you the same). Feel
free to clamp your hands over your eyes and sing la-la-la to suit yourself,
though.

ps -- if you google why wordpress doesn't issue stable releases, it's because
it's too hard. Which rather demonstrates the quality of people working on
wordpress, I think, given real developers manage to do it for whole OSes,
which are a tad more complicated than a cms [1]

[1] [http://wordpress.org/support/topic/long-term-
support](http://wordpress.org/support/topic/long-term-support)

~~~
georgestephanis
So then Chrome is a stupid hacky browser because it doesn't ship a long-term-
support version, and just expects everyone to update?

------
snide
For those looking for a Wordpress alternative. I recently launched
[http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com) . It acts like a static site
generator like Jekyll and deploys static websites, but it allows for a pretty
CMS on the backend that your clients can still edit. There's a UI focused
form-builder that removes the normal model layer.

We've been open sourcing the entire thing under an MIT license. The server
layer is the last bit and will be available next week.

Specifically anyone coming from a Django / Twig background will probably love
our template layer.

~~~
vatotemking
How do you handle search? I think that's one of my gripe with static websites.

~~~
snide
In the CMS itself it's handled by Elastic Search pretty easily. For the
frontend, I used Swiftype's free version. It's what powers Webhook.com (itself
is just Elastic Search as well, but adds some niceties like analytic).

I wrote up a tutorial here if you're interested in search on static sites.

[http://www.webhook.com/blog/tutorial-add-search-to-your-
stat...](http://www.webhook.com/blog/tutorial-add-search-to-your-static-site/)

------
girvo
As someone who uses Wordpress daily at my job... Gosh I wish it would die
already. Any sort of development is so damned painful. Things like
VersionPress and Thermal API are making it less crap, but it's still so bad
that we've been working on a way to inject Wordpress into Laravel (with a neat
storage driver that will keep your mapped models in Wordpress' backend). It's
made our latest project far simpler and more powerful.

~~~
lukifer
I would love a version of WP hybridized with Laravel. I briefly attempted it
with CodeIgniter, but it proved non-trivial and I didn't have the time to see
it through.

For all of WP's countless problems and general ickiness, it delivers what it
strives for extremely well. The real strength is the ecosystem of plugins and
themes, and the balance it strikes in being dev-capable while exposing a lot
of "prosumer" functionality to end users who are computer-savvy, but not
developers. (Of course, the plugins are a two-edged sword, given how many of
them carry security vulnerabilities.)

Thanks for the hat-tip of VersionPress and Thermal. I like the idea of using
WP only for its admin, and I've done it a couple times before, albeit using
custom queries to fetch data manually.

~~~
girvo
_> but it proved non-trivial and I didn't have the time to see it through._

It is rather non-trivial, and we're not sure how far we'll be able to take it,
but I'm very happy that my work is happy to finance this sort of hacking.
We've got a "LaravelInjector" plugin for Wordpress, that allows you to have
Laravel and Wordpress answering to the same url (a Laravel route is tried
first, then Wordpress' "routing" system kicks in). We'll be open sourcing both
of these systems in the very near future[0]. I hang around #wordpress on
Freenode, so you'll see me in there if you're interested in chatting about it
:)

[0] [https://github.com/JuniorCru](https://github.com/JuniorCru)

~~~
lukifer
Thanks, I'll keep an eye peeled. :)

------
tim333
Looks quite nice. There's a video showing the new stuff at
[http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/09/04/wordpress-4-0-arrives-
em...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/09/04/wordpress-4-0-arrives-embedded-
content-previews-automatically-expanding-editor-new-plugin-installer/)

------
timdorr
Dumb question: Why is this considered a major new version? I don't see any
significant overhauls on the frontend, just some improvements to existing UIs.
Is there a major backend refactor that goes along with this?

~~~
mikeschinkel
WordPress doesn't do minor and major versions; they just add 0.1 to the last
release. In general it has worked very well for them and the WordPress
community.

------
keithfamiliar
Anyone unhappy with wordpress should really look at Craft
([http://buildwithcraft.com](http://buildwithcraft.com)) we have been using it
almost exclusively for the past year and haven't looked back.

Amazing at all the things wordpress isnt.

------
feld
Need a blog? Pelican

------
fdsary
What does wordpress have that something like Ghost doesn't? Working with
wordpress is a real pain, it's code is not what I would want to dig into a
friday afternoon. Why is wordpress still popular?

~~~
johnward
An ecosystem and the fact that it powers 18% of the web.

~~~
mikeschinkel
23% at this point.

------
camillomiller
I refuse to take any new upgrade seriously until they fix the galleries. The
whole galleries concept is broken, and though every time they build new eye
candy upon that same unbearably broken concept. Dammit.

------
ck2
So convoluted, needlessly complex and filled with legacy code that it makes
the most useful slow program for php acceleration benchmarks.

Sure, why not load 1000 files to process even the smallest request that might
even just be a redirect after the first few lines.

